# Has anyone tried tianeptine



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Just started it and I’m seeing some improvements for sure. It’s very interesting stuff. Legal too. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow, I was thinking of taking this a while back. Is this the gaba reuptake inhibitor? Amazing it took me so long to find out about this one, seems like a good shout. Are you in the UK?


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

No I’m the u.s. but it’s fairly cheap. Just make sure you get the sulfate and not sodium. Sodium is shorter lasting and doesn’t work as well. Plus I would recommend buying a lot when you find the sulfate as people gobble the stuff up. I’ve had dp for 10 years and this is the only thing that’s helped. I’m feeling back in my mind and this might be it. The one. Idk I’m pretty excited.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

For how long have you taken it so far and what is your reduction in your symptoms? I had a significant reduction years back in my symptoms on a combination of Cymbalta and rivotril/clonazepam for half a year. Then tolerance for rivotril set in and it stopped working. It took the depersonalisation but not the derealisation.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have looked at the profile of Tianeptine and is has a unique profile that is not related to other anti-depressants. It has some effects on the opiopate system but not the kappa receptor directly. It can be addictive in high doses and is therefor illegal in some countries because it has been misused. It should stabilised the NMDA receptors that is some models for DP are affected and have some anti-epileptic properties due to it. It should stimulate the dopamine system and also be effective in states of panic, anxiety.

I live in Denmark and it is not market here but it should be in some western europeans countries like Germany and France (illegal in the UK). It is marketed in most of eastern europe.

I have found a clinic in Warsaw;Poland with psychiatrists that takes private patients. I might see if i could get a 2.hour consultation on a monday and prescription and one more on a friday to see if i tolerate it and a prescription for 12.weeks to give it a try. A list of countries that should have it legal for depression https://www.drugs.com/international/tianeptine.html


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

There is some controversy about it and its status seems to vary from country to country. I found this article which seems quite balanced:

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/controversy-over-antidepressant-tianeptine#1


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is a post by a woman from 2017 who had DP/DR for two years that was taken with the drug. I can't copy the post but it is the first one in the thread:

https://raypeatforum.com/community/threads/experiences-with-tianeptine.1803/page-7


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have ordered 90.caps of 10.mg form a provider located in Spain. I hope it will pass the danish custom service. There is one more with lifelong DP who have responded on tianeptine. He writes under the name "Greg" https://raypeatforum.com/community/threads/dissociative-disorders-depersonalization-derealization-etc.11091/


----------



## whatislife (Aug 19, 2019)

Anyone else have experience with Tianeptine?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I got it and tried it for a few weeks and it was difficult to tolerate ,- it made me feel spacey.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mayer-Gross said:


> I got it and tried it for a few weeks and it was difficult to tolerate ,- it made me feel spacey.


You mean, you don't feel spacey normally? What were you taking the medicine for then?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes, but it made it worse in a diffrent way. 3-4 people with DP had written diffrent places that it worked for them so i tried it for that.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Ah, I see. Thank you for the clarification.



Mayer-Gross said:


> Yes, but it made it worse in a diffrent way. 3-4 people with DP had written diffrent places that it worked for them so i tried it for that.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

It is a anti-depressant in many countries and some of them who said it helped might have suffered form depression with symptoms of depersonalisation -so they might not have depersonalisation as a disorder. There also was some with depression who took it and got symptoms of depersonalisation on it, so it might not be so promising with so conflicting experiences.


----------

